# Got my PCD date!



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

January the 15th. Woohoo!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:guitar::banana::freakdanc:roundel:


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

PCD is not what it is cracked up to be. You should be aware of the problems.

First there is the anticipation issue - How damn long _does_ it take them to get the car into production!??!?! :yikes:

Then comes the it got the the VPC today - Why is my PCD not for another 3 weeks!!??!! 

And, finally, you start counting the weeks, days, hours, minutes, and seconds until delivery. It will drive you NUTS!!! ARRRGGHHHH!!!!!! :irate:

And, finally, the day comes. You arrive at the center to little fanfare, just efficiency.

And then you realize I was right. My first sentence is correct. It is far BETTER than all of the reviews on here. :bigpimp:


----------

